# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  माही : लव सोंग्स collection

## Dark Rider

मै अभी इसे बना ही रहा हू किसी को गाने add करवाने है या फिर लगता है की इसमें होने चाहिए तो मुझे pm कर दीजियेगा , इसमें रोमांटिक सोंग्स है sad नही |
और हा अलबम का नाम भी सोचियेगा , फिलहाल इसमें शामिल गानों की लिस्ट जल्द ही जारी करूँगा |

----------


## dishadey

maahi ve o teri yaad aati hai re-faakhir
कृपया इस गाने को भी लिस्ट में add करे

----------


## dishadey

maahi ve o teri yaad aati hai re-faakhir
कृपया इस गाने को भी लिस्ट में add करे

----------


## bhavna singh

ये लीजिए मेरी तरफ से आप सभी के लिए

----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## Devil khan

भाई एक मेरी तरफ से

----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Devil khan



----------


## Nisha.Patel



----------


## Nisha.Patel



----------


## bhavna singh



----------


## Dark Rider

सभी को शुक्रिया , अभी और बाकी है , जिसे भी अच्छा लगे वो  अपने गाने जरूर बताए |

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी मित्र और सदस्य इसमें अपनी पसंद को add करवाए में इन्हें संकलित कर रहा हू | काम होते ही आपको top 30  मिलेंगे |

----------


## Mr_perfect

एक मेरी ओर से भी महामहिम

----------


## Devil khan

सुंदर प्रस्तुति है,
धन्यवाद

----------


## swami ji

THODA SA PYAR HUA HAIN

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

उचित लगे जोड़ लीजियेगा

----------


## Teach Guru

*सबसे अलग,सबसे जुदा मस्त सूत्र.............*

----------


## Neelima

सबसे अलग,सबसे जुदा मस्त सूत्र.............

----------


## Neelima

Zindagi Ki Na Toote Ladi - Kranti

----------


## Neelima

Mahendra Kapoor & Asha - Aaja Aaja Re Tujhko Mera Pyaar Pukaare - Gumrah

----------


## Neelima

Pakeezah - Chalo Dildar Chand Ke Paar - Mohd.Rafi - Lata Mangeshkar

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

Chand Sifarish - Fanaa

----------


## Neelima

Shree 420 - Pyar Hua Ikrar Hua Hai Pyar Se

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये नीलिमा जी के कुछ पंक्तियाँ :-
रंगत है कुछ अलग सी, कुछ उनके मिजाज़ की,
शान भी कुछ अलग है बस उनके रस्मो-रिवाज़ की,
वो शांत है और रंगीनियों में आकर भी अलग दिखते,
तारों के इस शहर में, वो ध्रुव तारे की तरह चमकते,
गहराइयों का नीला रंग समेटे, वो अपने नाम में कुछ ऐसे,
वो नभ से सागर तक वो छाये, एक " नीलिमा" के जैसे.......
==मन-वकील*

----------


## Neelima

> *प्रिये नीलिमा जी के कुछ पंक्तियाँ :-
> रंगत है कुछ अलग सी, कुछ उनके मिजाज़ की,
> शान भी कुछ अलग है बस उनके रस्मो-रिवाज़ की,
> वो शांत है और रंगीनियों में आकर भी अलग दिखते,
> तारों के इस शहर में, वो ध्रुव तारे की तरह चमकते,
> गहराइयों का नीला रंग समेटे, वो अपने नाम में कुछ ऐसे,
> वो नभ से सागर तक वो छाये, एक " नीलिमा" के जैसे.......
> ==मन-वकील*


मन-वकील जी आपको सादर नमन

----------


## dev b

शान दार सूत्र है मित्र ...वाह वाह वाह

----------


## Neelima

A beautiful song

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima

............................................

----------


## Neelima



----------


## arjun32

बहुत सुंदर चयन..... नीलिमा जी.....

----------


## love birds

दोस्तों मुजहे नए गानों का अच्छा सा collection चाहिए प्ल्ज़ इनमे सदाबहार भी हो तो सोने पर सुहागा हो

----------

